# Simplicity is charming think Rimsky-korsakov



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love Rimsky-Korsakov even is straightpipe simple melody, i was talking to a jazz musician he said to me we both agree simple melody sometime effective...

Just as mutch as i love complexity of other greats of this world and dissonance, i like stuff like Rimsky-korsakov, cappricio espagnol & sheherazade , just wonderfull.

Imnot saying Rimsky-korsakov an ace of spade or intending so, all does not as prolific as other russian classical composer he remain in my pantheon of russian to worship and respect,among the finest grape of the vynes yah know?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

NRK was actually very prolific - it's just that most people know him only through the three big, famous orchestral works. His real strength is in the operas - and they are complex, beautiful and quite wonderful. Great stuff, just not well known, sad to say. I listen to his operas as much as any others - more than Verdi for sure. He also wrote a great deal of orchestral music that should be better known than it is: Night on Mt. Triglav is marvelous! Yes, RK may not be the most gifted composer in terms of counterpoint and some other advanced techniques, but he knew how to make an orchestra sound great better than almost anyone. And boy, could he write great tunes. I love Scheherazade so much - I own 30 or so versions and listen to it quite often.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

mbhaub said:


> NRK was actually very prolific - it's just that most people know him only through the three big, famous orchestral works. His real strength is in the operas - and they are complex, beautiful and quite wonderful. Great stuff, just not well known, sad to say. I listen to his operas as much as any others - more than Verdi for sure. He also wrote a great deal of orchestral music that should be better known than it is: Night on Mt. Triglav is marvelous! Yes, RK may not be the most gifted composer in terms of counterpoint and some other advanced techniques, but he knew how to make an orchestra sound great better than almost anyone. And boy, could he write great tunes. I love Scheherazade so much - I own 30 or so versions and listen to it quite often.


Amen to this, i did not knew he was more productive, yet i dont know opera mutch, thanks for sharing,I know him by his symphonic records only, i will investigated is opera, as soon as i can thanks!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Rimsky-Korsakov is among the Russian greats, a master orchestrator. The composer stated that he wasn't much interested in counterpoint but wanted to explore the whole array of colours available in the orchestra. He's like a painter in sound.

Rimsky-Korsakov's Sadko was premiered under the baton of Berlioz, who was visiting Russia. He was inspired by the Frenchman's music as well as that of Wagner. He had an early life as a sailor, but once he returned to Russia he got increasingly involved in Balakirev's mighty handful group (along with Borodin, Mussorgsky and Cui). Rimsky-Korsakov, Balakirev and Borodin composed the first ever Russian symphonies in the early 1860's. He became an academic, one of the youngest to be appointed, and completed a study of Russian folk music. The year 1888 brought about his three big hits - Scheherazade, Capriccio Espagnole and the Russian Easter Festival Overture.

In addition to Scheherazade, I have a collection of orchestral excerpts from the Tale of Tsar Sultan (Tsar’s Departure and Farewell, Tsarina Adrift at Sea in a Barrel, The Three Wonders,The Flight of the Bumble-Bee). I think you would enjoy this Deprofundis, of course the last item needs no introduction, but the others are really like film music before it existed.

Rimsky-Korsakov considered his operas to be his finest body of work. I am not a fan of opera but I've read that The Golden Cockerel and the Invisible City of Kitezh are the finest. mbhaub or others may be able to comment further on this.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

RK is one of the first composers whose music I really enjoyed. I still like it


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

The first CD I ever bought, purchased in anticipation of acquiring my first CD player (a week or so later), was a set of 3 CDs of suites from Rimsky-Korsakov operas, on Chandos. It was played by the Scottish National Orchestra, conducted by Neeme Jarvi, who was someone I had never heard of before. (It has a copyright date of 1984.) It is still among my favorites.

For Rimsky-Korsakov, I usually just sit back and let the music wash over me like waves at the edge of a beach on a lovely warm sunny day.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Out of the operas I haven't heard yet it's _The Tale of Tsar Saltan_ which sounds the most appealing (I love the suite). It hasn't been served too well on disc by the looks of it - a pity Gergiev didn't record it as part of his excellent _Kirov_ series on Philips.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

If you want to get into RK operas, first start with that mentioned Chandos set with Jarvi of the suites - great set and never bettered by anyone. Then, go for the Philips Kirov set. A very inexpensive way to hear this music. I don't think it comes with libretto's, but I assume they're online. You can probably find the original releases on Ebay with the booklets. If you want to just try one opera, The Tsar's Bride or Sadko are good places to start.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Agree with others' praise for Rimsky--wonderful, colorful melodies. Though I'm not into opera, it's hard to ignore some of the captivating tunes from at least two of the composer's operas, Mlada and Sadko. "Procession of the Nobles" from the former was the well known theme for several news programs, among them, "Agronsky and Company". The enchanting "Song of India" is from the latter (Sadko).


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes, tuneful, colourful, appealing. NRK' s music is surprisingly accomplished and confident given his long-running doubts about his place in the Western tradition or the emerging Russian school. Don't underestimate the importance of sheer hard work in his musical development, nor the support of his wife.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

And don't neglect the other music RK wrote - Prince Igor, Khovanshchina, Boris Godunov, Night on Bald Mountain, Pictures at an Exhibition and others that would be all but unknown if it hadn't been for his dedication and selfless acts.


----------



## Sun Junqing (Sep 26, 2018)

In my opinion his orchestration is full of imagination..so he can use the same melody on and on and on and listeners won't be bored


----------

